# People that know you but don't use your name!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A lot of people know me and they know that my name is Nick...but they still refer me as Vlastan!

I use personal names when I have met and know well some people in this forum. So why don't you use my personal name in the forum then?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Good post Thingy   ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

You introduced yourself to me with "Hi, I'm Vlastan"

Nuff said Mick...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I get called "TossPoTT" and Jim.....

oh well


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

They simply call me.... 'the cnut'


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Who's Nick?? ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> They simply call me.... 'the cnut' Â


Noooooooooo!!!!! I just can't believe that for one moment       ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I'm sorry. Who did you say you were again?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

oh come on Nick - I bet you _LOVE_ being called Lord V : : :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> You introduced yourself to me with "Hi, I'm Vlastan"
> 
> Nuff said Mick...


lol...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Change your forum name to Nick and no one will get it wrong. Crap flame Lord V, you are going to have to try better!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Change your forum name to Nick and no one will get it wrong. Crap flame Lord V, you are going to have to try better!


Sh' ite flame of the flame BreTT


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

How about Nikos?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or Stavros Paverloverhead with his white coat and Kebab Van (didnt you all know he replaced his TT last week in exchange for a kebab van) :... Lord V the white Van man ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You introduced yourself to me with "Hi, I'm Vlastan"
> 
> Nuff said Mick...


Paul,

this is right. But if I would say I am Nick, you would have said Nick who? ;D So altough I said that I am Vlastan I still said that I am also called Nick.

Phil...Niko is fine too!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Sh' ite flame of the flame BreTT Â


So, like, _whatever_! Bling bling.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I thought vlastan's forum name was Abi?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I thought vlastan's forum name was Abi?


You though wrong then!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> You though wrong then! Â


Yeah, it is ^Abi^! *giggle* *chortle*, and wait for it, wait for it, forum police at the ready.....*snigger*!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah, it is ^Abi^! *giggle* *chortle*, and wait for it, wait for it, forum police at the ready.....*snigger*!


How can you be so sure then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

so who's Hugo ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ooooooo great ;D my name being mentioned again!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ooooooo great Â ;D my name being mentioned again!


It looks like you are more popular than me these days!! You have fans all over the forum! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You think : ?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Well being a man of Greek origin,how about we call you Mr Bubble and Sqeak ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*LOL*...*heheheheheeh*...*squeek squeek* [smiley=dude.gif].. splendid...*snort* ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr Kolo is better !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its Mr Breaker to you....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Historically there have been the odd few that were not happy that their real names were referred to online hence I think its a curtesy to use your forum ID unless you know the owner is ok for his name to be used! Â :-/

You could be Lord of the rings, but no we already gave that to TTotal!  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Mr Kolo is better ! Â


You have good memory!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Its Mr Breaker to you....


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmm well I was getting quite fond of uTTer shiTTe posTTer and then enjoyed briefly Forums Saddest Posterand then for a couple of days old haTT
But happy to settle for the one that describes me best...TTotal


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

total what?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Phil...*TTotal*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> No Phil...*TTotal* Â


Do you own all those petrol stations then John??   hence the TOTAL bit.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So where's this tangent taking us to now Andy ;D

PS how many camera shops do you have now then ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> No Phil...*TTotal*


What, as in Total said by gareth gates?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

;D @ f'f'fill


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

P'P'P'P' ardon ? ???


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> So where's this tangent taking us to now Andy Â ;D
> 
> PS how many camera shops do you have now then ?


Actually the family fortune came from the shop brand you refer to (staying on thread cos I can't mention my own name ). My dads still working there on the digital camera stand.

I'm a lying bugger and theres no fortune either.... do you think I'd work the hours I do if a was sitting on a fortune??

 lol "Tangent" what I should have said is every time I see a Total garage I think of you. :-*   Not many around these parts you see.


----------

